
Financial Cryptography: my War On SQL - pelle
http://financialcryptography.com/mt/archives/001207.html
======
tom_b
Oh good grief. Use a RDBMS when the relational model makes sense and luxuriate
in the declarative power that SQL throws at you.

When your data model doesn't fit the relational idea, use another solution.
While I am certainly no expert with ORM tools, I'm beginning to wonder if
simply needing an ORM might indicate that you should consider a non-relational
solution. At least an ORM is a flag for deeper thought.

